# Black bears on pine valley



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I spent the day hiking on the pine valley's. Specifically the Blake and Gubler trail. I had made it to the top of the mountain and left the trail to climb to a peak/overlook and was going through the thick pines and I came across a giant poop the likes of which I have only seen once up by Heber and was told then it was a black bear turd. So.... I am wondering if anyone can confirm if there are black bears on the pine valley mountain?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sure Bears are roaming the area. Almost all Mt.ranges have bear on them.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Heres bear $€!| for sure.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard about bear sightings on Pine Valley 20 years ago. I'm sure they are established by now.
There are also a few bears right across I-15 on the Zion unit.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Goofy elk, that is exactly what it looked like but it was an even bigger pile. I think the trail I was on is probably the least used trail on the mountain and I was off the trail a good .5 mile at a little over 9000 ft. I do believe there are bears up there. That mountain is one steep, gnarly, and thickly overgrown rock. I have also been surprised at the amount of berries I have found growing on top of it. Strawberry's, rasberry's, choke cherries, and elderberries. Now if I could just find some pine hens up there this fall....


----------

